# Random pop up (Windows 8.1)



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

The dialogue box in my screen shot pops up randomly without my doing something. Any ideas please?:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A program is attempting to open a file that does not have software related to that file.

It's like opening a Word document without having Word installed.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Julie Frances said:


> The dialogue box in my screen shot pops up randomly without my doing something. Any ideas please?:smile:


Thanks. Looks like no way to stop the pop up??:smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Find the program that is trying to open and set the correct path for it. IE word then set word to open it if adobe then adobe.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Choose IE. What does it show or open?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Find the file that is trying to open and Right click it and choose *Properties*. Find out what the extension is, (eg) *.jpg*, *.txt*, *.docx *etc you can then do a Google search for what program opens this type of extension, if you don't have that program on your computer.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> Find the file that is trying to open and Right click it and choose *Properties*. Find out what the extension is, (eg) *.jpg*, *.txt*, *.docx *etc you can then do a Google search for what program opens this type of extension, if you don't have that program on your computer.


I didn`t think to mention, that popup only appears at random on my desktop and i`m not even trying to open anything..:smile:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well you may not be trying to open something but it would appear something else is then, perhaps time for some Malware scans or time spent posting in our Malware Removal Forum?


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> Well you may not be trying to open something but it would appear something else is then, perhaps time for some Malware scans or time spent posting in our Malware Removal Forum?


I just realized that this popup appears on the desktop when i move the mouse to come off screensaver:smile:


----------

